# Looking for shoes for Toddler with high arches



## bionicsquirrel (Jan 2, 2003)

All I ever read is that flat, flexible soles are best for growing feet. The problem is that ds has feet just like mine...super high arches.

When he wears toddler shoes (soft soled leather, or stride rite, we buy him good quality shoes) he seems to have a lot of night time foot pain, almost like his arches are dropping and causing the pain. I know it could also be growing pains, but I don't think so, it is really extreme and painful for him. I know how he feels because I have plantar fac. and experience a lot of arch pain if I am barefoot for too long.

Does anyone have any recommendations for toddler shoes with arch support? Should I look into getting him an insole support?

Thanks
bianca


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

Bianca,

I would suspect that your foot pain is not from your arch type, but from the shoes you wore as a growing child. You would do your son the best service by keeping him in soft soled shoes or barefoot, allowing his feet to strengthen and grow properly. He'd have the healthiest, most comfortable feet as an adult that way. The pain most likely IS growing pain unless he has an actual physical problem...which I obviously can't help with!









Just a thought.


----------



## bionicsquirrel (Jan 2, 2003)

Jaclyn, thanks for the reply. I posted this so long ago that I had forgotten I ever asked.

Ds was in soft soled shoes until about 18 months, but he started complaining that rocks hurt his feet and he sometimes didn't want to walk because the ground hurt (his words). So we bought him harder soled, but flexible shoes. I have often thought about trying soft sole shoes again, but I am afraid that they would not be protective enough.

On a side note...We recently discovered that ds has a potassium and magnesium deficiency. When we started him on a supplement, a lot of the foot pain went away. The only recent incident was after a very long walk (like 3 miles) and I can't blame him...my feet were hurting as well.


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

Oh, wow. That's interesting about the potassium and magnesium! Despite my great diet, I often got foot cramps , bad ones, at bad time. I started eating a banana every night. It all went away. I ran out of bananas once, a few months later....after a couple of days, it came back.







Back on bananas, it was gone immediately. It was incredible.

I don't know how old your little man is now, but you may want to check out See Kai Run shoes or Pedoodles or Preschoolians or Livie and Luca. They have really soft, flat soles, but are rubber and protective.
www.seekairun.com
www.pedoodles.com
www.preschoolians.com
www.liveandluca.cocm








I noticed your thread was really old, but thought you might still be looking for answers, so figured I'd post anyway. (I found it in the first place by doing a search for shoes in the toddler board.)

I'm glad you've found a way to help him, that is great!


----------

